# How to make a subwoofer box.



## jwjessup (Jun 13, 2012)

I really need plans for regular subwoofer boxes and shadow boxes.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

jwjessup said:


> I really need plans for regular subwoofer boxes and shadow boxes.


Do a search on the net. Here is one on YouTube I found.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VcrhrKv08I


----------

